# Kromski Polonaise for sale



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

I posted this some time ago but didn't supply a picture.








It's lightly used with the clear finish. It has an extra bobbin because one broke, but I glued the piece back on. I also have over a pound of white wool and about half a pound of flax which I could sell separately. Unfortunately I developed different priorities and spinning got set back.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

What are you asking for this wheel?


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

I'd really like to sell it more than anything. It cost 650 a couple years ago, so I thought 550 (shipping included, though I have no idea how much that costs) or best offer. It's up for negotiation.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Sent you a pm!
I happen to be looking for exactly this wheel right now!:sing:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

hercsmama said:


> Sent you a pm!
> I happen to be looking for exactly this wheel right now!:sing:


 I was just going to look up who was thinking about one!!!


----------

